# Angeln von Puttgarden Mole ???



## Matrix (5. Mai 2003)

Moin,
wer weiß was über die aktuellen Bestimmungen, ob wann wo und wie man von den Fährhafenmolen angeln kann ??
Da ändert sich ja öffters was, mal nur angeln in "Seerichtung",
dann überhaupt verboten oder nur bis zum Knick...;+ ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2003)

hier dürfstest Du die momentan aktuellsten Infos finden. Ob die immer noch gelten??#c #c


----------



## Broesel (18. Mai 2003)

Moins,

so, jetzt hole ich das Thema noch einmal hoch... 

Da es diverse Aussagen gibt, habe ich nun einmal das besagte Schild, welches dort steht, fotografiert. Ich denke das dort Geschriebene ist sehr eindeutig. Das  Angeln ist dort weder erlaubt, noch wird es geduldet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. Mai 2003)

Das Schild ist ja Gut und Schön. Bloß ist es doch immernoch so man zur linken Seite, also NICHT ins Hafenbecken und auch NICHT auf dem Molenkopf, angeln darf. Das sich die wenigsten Angler daran halten steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Broesel (18. Mai 2003)

@Stuffel,

da steht doch ganz klipp und klar, dass das Angeln weder auf der Mole, noch das Angeln vom Molenkopf erlaubt ist. Das bezieht sich auf die ganze Mole. Also weder nach Außen, noch ins Hafenbecken oder sonstwo hin. 
Zumal ich die selbe Aussage auch telefonisch bei Scandlines erhalten habe. Alles andere ist schlicht und einfach nicht wahr. Egal, was Angelfachhändler oder Zeitschriften sagen...

Es ist einfach so...

Aber jeder muß selber wissen, was er macht oder machen möchte. Jeder ist schließlich für sich selber verantwortlich...:m


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2003)

Moin,

also ich lese da, daß man auf der Mole einfach NICHT angeln darf :g 
Außerdem gibt es auf Fehmarn sooo viele gute Strände das man auf diese eine Stelle doch verzichten kann, oder?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Mai 2003)

@ Broesel, ich wollte deine fundierten Kenntnisse bei Leibe nicht in frage stellen. 
Ich habe mir halt nur erlaubt meine eigenen Erfahrungen von meinem Fehmarnurlaub hier kund zutun.
Da Du aber scheinbar bessere Infos in Bezug auf das Angeln, oder besser nicht Angeln, auf der Mole von Puttgarden hast über ich mich in Demut.:m


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. Mai 2003)

upsala das Schild ist aber Neu demnach haben sich scandlines doch wieder um entschieden nagutti ich habe da ja nur dann geangelt wenn man schon auf Fehmarn ist bei einer Veranstaltung die bis ca. 2 oder 3 Uhr morgens gedauert hat.

Dann bin ich da hin gefahren um die restlichen Wattis gegen Dorsche und Platten einzutauschen:q :q 


Danke Brösel für die absolut neuste info


----------

